# Building first EV quad



## KdkGrizz (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello everyone. Here is the starting point. It's just the rolling frame of the 2004 quadrunner Z250. I have retained the drive shaft and started thinning out the wire harness. Only plan to keep the wiring for the running lights, and possibly the status lights. Next is to figure out what direction I want to follow as far as the motor goes.

Advise advise advise please !!!!
KdkGrizz
Junior Member
Posted in Uncategorized


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forums....

Consideringwhat it is, and where it will be asked to go.....
You are going to need some gears.

You might consider keepingthe original transmission.

Here is how: (this has been done before.)

Pull the piston, barrel and crankshaft from the motor.
Drill and saw cut the motor crank case from the transmission half of the housing and discard.

Grind and sand the front of the trans smooth, so it looks ok.

Instead of gear driving the transmission, use a wide belt or a chain from your new electric motor.

Most of the old trans mount bolts will still work. The old shifter will work.
The original driveshaft will still work. All saving a ton of headaches.

The clutch is optional, but I would eliminate it...

Miz


----------



## KdkGrizz (Nov 17, 2013)

Miz, thank you very much for the welcome, and for all the great information. I am hitting up the guy I got the chassis from to see if he still might have the blown motor somewhere buried in his garage. If not I have seen a couple of gearbox covers with guts on ebay that look interesting.

Your response didn't mention anything about what type of motor you might suggest. Gold cart or Forklift. Or even on of these scooter motors I keep finding on the net. But I figure those scooter motors, though 48 volt and 1000watt motors are not what I am need for this project.

Been searching craigslist and ebay for an golf cart so that I can also scavenge the contoller, etc from it. 

Like I said, in my profile. Mechanical engineer, but electrical idiot

Kodi


----------



## KdkGrizz (Nov 17, 2013)

Now the all out search is on for a 2004 (give or take) LT/R 250 motor, running or not, so that I can scavenge a drive assembly and housing from it. 

Also have to start thinking about a controller. Can anyone explain why those things are so expensive??? OMG

Anyone know of a good place to start looking? other than CL or ebay.

Kodi


----------



## Hezsus (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm in the process of building my first EV, a high eprformance offroad golf cart. I actually started designing it before I seen the bad boy buggies (there not too popular here in Canada yet) but its basically going to be rwd with a 3pt swing arm on the rear and independent front, about 12" of susp travel all around.
1200lbs with rider and a 19hp 72v motor and 25-30mph.

here what I'm using as a powerplant:
http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_kits_emc-rt.php

and standard lead acid batteries.

If i were to go back I would get a motor with a higher rpm range and run it directly to the axle (or driveshaft/transfer case in your situation)

Keeping at 48v is much much cheaper, less performance though. but also less weight.

I spent 900$ on 6 12v 130ah batteries which is a good price, If I could, even now not being done the project I would have liked to go lifepo or similar, for much much much less weight and size at the same performance, about 3x the cost though, but better life and less affected by cold weather.

Batteries are what hold back most ev's.


----------

